# Cheltenham Festival 2016



## Bazzatron (Mar 10, 2016)

Anyone going? 

I'm there on the Tuesday again, looking forward to seeing Douvan and hopefully Annie Power manages to stay on four feet...

Any early fancies for the week?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm not going this year but it's my favourite week of the sporting calender.

Douvan is a beast and I think the Champion Hurdle is a very ordinary one this year.

I've backed the JP plot horse in the big handicap and I'll be backing Douvan, Annie Power and Yorkhill today  as I'm not too confident Min runs in the supreme.

My banker of the week is  More Of That in the RSA.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Mar 10, 2016)

Worst week of the year if you're a local and can't go  

Also means that Cheltenham town is full of more idiots (I'd use a stronger term if I could) than it normally is, so going out for a beer isn't really an option.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 10, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Worst week of the year if you're a local and can't go  

Also means that Cheltenham town is full of more idiots (I'd use a stronger term if I could) than it normally is, so going out for a beer isn't really an option.
		
Click to expand...

One of the problems living in a racecourse town. I avoid Newbury like the plague on race days, cheap suits and too many beers swilled by the great unwashed does not make for a pleasant night out!

I will be glued to Chelt on the TV, made a killing last year!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Worst week of the year if you're a local and can't go  

Also means that Cheltenham town is full of more idiots (I'd use a stronger term if I could) than it normally is, so going out for a beer isn't really an option.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised at that because the few times I've been I've never noticed many idiots. Cheltenham attracts mostly people who love the racing whereas the flat racing tends to attract the divvies in the cheap suits and the shocking hair do's. 

The atmosphere around Cheltenham is great but it must be a nightmare when nearly 250000 people invade your town over 4 days. Love it though.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2016)

Rooter said:



			One of the problems living in a racecourse town. I avoid Newbury like the plague on race days, cheap suits and too many beers swilled by the great unwashed does not make for a pleasant night out!

I will be glued to Chelt on the TV, made a killing last year!
		
Click to expand...

I didn't do too bad but Annie Power could've made my life much better!!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 10, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I didn't do too bad but Annie Power could've made my life much better!!
		
Click to expand...

oh dont, that was the last of a 4 fold for me! saved the bookies millions apparently.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 10, 2016)

Cheltenham has a good mix between the pimms drink stuck toffs that attend Royal Ascot who are only their to fit in socially and the drunken louts that attend Aintree week 

There seems to be a lot more people at Cheltenham more interested in the actual racing as opposed to the social aspect of the race week. Possible be there the Thursday and Friday with the wife who is there all week with work


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 10, 2016)

Rooter said:



			oh dont, that was the last of a 4 fold for me! saved the bookies millions apparently.
		
Click to expand...

Another one in the "Annie Power could've made me rich" club


----------



## Rooter (Mar 10, 2016)

Bazzatron said:



			Another one in the "Annie Power could've made me rich" club 

Click to expand...

Its a pretty big club!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2016)

After looking at the Champion Hurdle, I think the price of AP is way too short and I'm not too confident she'll handle the drop in trip after taking into account she's only ever ran at 3m in the World Hurdle.

The 10/1 about My Tent Or Yours is the bet.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 10, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm surprised at that because the few times I've been I've never noticed many idiots. Cheltenham attracts mostly people who love the racing whereas the flat racing tends to attract the divvies in the cheap suits and the shocking hair do's. 

The atmosphere around Cheltenham is great but *it must be a nightmare when nearly 250000 people invade your town over 4 days.* Love it though.
		
Click to expand...

Are you mixing it up with Luton?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2016)

Aztecs27 said:



			Worst week of the year if you're a local and can't go  

Also means that Cheltenham town is full of more idiots (I'd use a stronger term if I could) than it normally is, so going out for a beer isn't really an option.
		
Click to expand...

A feeling I endorse having to endure the madness of Royal Ascot every year.


----------



## GG26 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm going down for the week as always.  Not missed a day of the Festival for over 30 years.

I've not got any strong fancies, but am leaning towards Cue Card in the Gold Cup.  A work colleague made a killing last year on Moon Racer and is going to be on him again for the Supreme Novice Hurdle which opens the racing.

I think that there may be a few surprises as most of this season's form has been on testing ground.  There's little, if any, rain now forecast and by the middle of next week the going could be good.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2016)

SocketRocket said:



			Are you mixing it up with Luton?
		
Click to expand...

Mixing what up with Luton?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 10, 2016)

GG26 said:



			I'm going down for the week as always.  Not missed a day of the Festival for over 30 years.

I've not got any strong fancies, but am leaning towards Cue Card in the Gold Cup.  A work colleague made a killing last year on Moon Racer and is going to be on him again for the Supreme Novice Hurdle which opens the racing.

I think that there may be a few surprises as most of this season's form has been on testing ground.  There's little, if any, rain now forecast and by the middle of next week the going could be good.
		
Click to expand...

Best of luck but I couldn't back CC with my hard earned,not in that field.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 13, 2016)

No pressure Stu, but after last year you have a lot to live up to with your tips.

I paid my golf club fees last year with the proceeds and was one of the many on the 4-timer, that oh so nearly come in!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 14, 2016)

peterlav said:



			No pressure Stu, but after last year you have a lot to live up to with your tips.

I paid my golf club fees last year with the proceeds and was one of the many on the 4-timer, that oh so nearly come in!!!
		
Click to expand...


Woah there steady on Pete, I don't give tips only my fancies


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 14, 2016)

Shame about Yorkhill being pulled from the Supreme, it looks as though the Min/Douvan double is the bet of the day.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 14, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Shame about Yorkhill being pulled from the Supreme, it looks as though the Min/Douvan double is the bet of the day.
		
Click to expand...

Would you add Vroum Vroum Mag to the Double?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 14, 2016)

peterlav said:



			Would you add Vroum Vroum Mag to the Double?
		
Click to expand...

I would but after last year's "cert" I'm reluctant to do so but I'll have a decent single on it. 

I've also backed Out Sam and Minella Rocco. I've already had a small single on MTOY but I think The New One cannot be dismissed.


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 14, 2016)

Nobody likes an aftertimer so I've gone with...

Min and Supersundae ew
Vantieux
Out Sam
Annie power
Vroum vroum mag
Southfield royale
Bouvreil


----------



## Big D 88 (Mar 14, 2016)

week off work started with a nice pub meal at dinner time with the better half - halve to keep her sweet as i am unavailble for the next 4 days haha!

Not going this year but have plans for each day  -tomorrow is a trip to a pub that has large screens, a bookies at the back of the pub, and a few pool tables to keep me and my pals occupied for the day.

So far i am on The New One in the Champ hurdle. 

I also have a few antipost bets on Cue card for the gold cup on friday - ranging from 9/1 to 13/2, to return 4 figures


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 15, 2016)

Today's bets are;

Min -single 

Min/Douvan -double

Min/Douvan/TNO -treble

MTOY -single 

VVM - single

Out Sam -single

Minella Rocco - single

I also fancy Ballychorus and Double Shuffle in the last two respectively.

Let's hope between us we can win a good few
 Â£Â£Â£Â£

Happy punting


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 15, 2016)

Good luck to all those having a punt remember only bet what you can afford to lose[sound advice].
Even though I don't bet on the horses no more Cheltenham is one of my favourite sporting events and will be watching.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 15, 2016)

Surprised Vautour goes the Ryanair, that's a good few antepost bets gone. Grrrrr


----------



## RustyTom (Mar 15, 2016)

Payday today so account is loaded up ready to go.
Alitor, out Sam, douvan, top notch - E/w lucky 15 (950/1)
Mister miyagi, douvan, regal encore, my tent or yours - partners E/w lucky 15 (11900/1) (hers have no research, just names she liked)

Going to save the rest for the week.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 15, 2016)

Min, Douvan, Annie Power & vroum vroum mag as an accumualtor

altior e/w and nichols canyon to win

I don't bet big, but what everi win, if anything will go into the next pot


----------



## Rooter (Mar 15, 2016)

Its hard to look past the mullins big 4, but you just know one of them will let it down.. just which one?! (and i have the big 4 in an acca just in case at 30/1)


----------



## philly169 (Mar 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Its hard to look past the mullins big 4, but you just know one of them will let it down.. just which one?! (and i have the big 4 in an acca just in case at 30/1)
		
Click to expand...

ive just added an e/w bet in each race to one of the other potentials.

likely hood is they all fall..


----------



## peterlav (Mar 15, 2016)

Done the Mullins 4 in an accumulator (hope we get as good a run as last year), plus

Southfield Royale -sgl 
Alomoomoo- sgl


----------



## Chrisb83 (Mar 15, 2016)

peterlav said:



			Done the Mullins 4 in an accumulator (hope we get as good a run as last year), plus

Southfield Royale -sgl 
Alomoomoo- sgl
		
Click to expand...

Who's the top 4 out of interest? Don't bet often but fancy a go today


----------



## Rooter (Mar 15, 2016)

Chrisb83 said:



			Who's the top 4 out of interest? Don't bet often but fancy a go today
		
Click to expand...

min 1:30
douvan 2:10
vroom vroom mag 4:10
annie power 3:30


----------



## Chrisb83 (Mar 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			min 1:30
douvan 2:10
vroom vroom mag 4:10
annie power 3:30
		
Click to expand...

Cheers pal, will make this afternoon at work more interesting now


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 15, 2016)

Supasundae and Buveur D'air for me in the first (13:30).


----------



## Rooter (Mar 15, 2016)

LOL everyone around the country ripping up their accumulators!! Apart from me...


----------



## philly169 (Mar 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			LOL everyone around the country ripping up their accumulators!! Apart from me...
		
Click to expand...

time to start a new one


----------



## Rooter (Mar 15, 2016)

philly169 said:



			time to start a new one
		
Click to expand...

Slippery slope that is!! Douvan cant lose can it?!


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			LOL everyone around the country ripping up their accumulators!! Apart from me...
		
Click to expand...

youre not alone  never have the first race in the multi lol (shame as i backed the winner)

Min will make a nice 2m chaser youd think


----------



## Rooter (Mar 15, 2016)

fundy said:



			youre not alone  never have the first race in the multi lol (shame as i backed the winner)
		
Click to expand...

Exactly! Its like backing the lunch time kick off, always going to ruin it! (like Man City did this weekend!)

I had Buveur to place, so not horrific.. did fancy Altior but got carried away with the Mullins lot.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 15, 2016)

Was the jockey of the winner wearing Footjoy all weather golf gloves?it certainly looked like it.


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Exactly! Its like backing the lunch time kick off, always going to ruin it! (like Man City did this weekend!)

I had Buveur to place, so not horrific.. did fancy Altior but got carried away with the Mullins lot.
		
Click to expand...

opposed that one, plan to oppose them all bar douvan (and ive now got a free bet to spin on that race lol)


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			LOL everyone around the country ripping up their accumulators!! Apart from me...
		
Click to expand...

And me! Fantastic win for Altior. Douvan next please.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 15, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Was the jockey of the winner wearing Footjoy all weather golf gloves?it certainly looked like it.
		
Click to expand...

Probably, 90% of the jockeys i know are all golfers.


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 15, 2016)

Bit late but Sizing John w/o the fav


----------



## Rooter (Mar 15, 2016)

Back in business! Although the second faller at the last didnt look too great, fingers crossed, but he didnt want to get up on his hind legs by the looks of it.


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Back in business! Although the second faller at the last didnt look too great, fingers crossed, but he didnt want to get up on his hind legs by the looks of it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, wins a win although I doubt I would have done so without Vaniteux falling....


----------



## Rooter (Mar 15, 2016)

road2ruin said:



			Yeah, wins a win although I doubt I would have done so without Vaniteux falling....
		
Click to expand...

No chance was Douvan losing that, NDB was flat out on Vanit before the last bend, that was the easiest winner you will see this week.


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			No chance was Douvan losing that, NDB was flat out on Vanit before the last bend, that was the easiest winner you will see this week.
		
Click to expand...

think he means the sizing w/o bet Scooter

small ew interest on theatre guide in what looks a very trappy race next


----------



## Rooter (Mar 15, 2016)

fundy said:



			think he means the sizing w/o bet Scooter

small ew interest on theatre guide in what looks a very trappy race next
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, re-read! lol

I'm on Out Sam in the next.


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Sorry, re-read! lol

I'm on Out Sam in the next.
		
Click to expand...

not like you to be on the favourite Scooter


----------



## Rooter (Mar 15, 2016)

fundy said:



			not like you to be on the favourite Scooter 

Click to expand...

9/1 when i backed it is hardly like lumping on Douvan at 1.3!


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 15, 2016)

Beg To Differ for me here!


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2016)

had a short list of 3 here, backed 1 that gets hampered then falls, other 2 fight out the finish sigh


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 15, 2016)

Car crash day so far.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 15, 2016)

Superb performance from AP, I didn't think she'd have the speed to win over  2m, I didn't have a penny on her but I'm glad it won after last year.


----------



## fundy (Mar 15, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Superb performance from AP, I didn't think she'd have the speed to win over  2m, I didn't have a penny on her but I'm glad it won after last year.
		
Click to expand...

she had them all going too fast too soon for their liking, made it a very tough 2m, managed to limit my losses IR but very impressive performance


----------



## philly169 (Mar 15, 2016)

did another acca with douvan, AP and Vroum Vroum Mag, could come out with Â£25 (its not much, but im not a gambler and it gives me Â£25 from no where for the next few days)

Also have Aloomomo in the last race


----------



## Rooter (Mar 15, 2016)

That'll do. up on the day, but far from a great day!


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 15, 2016)

Â£200+ for me off a Â£5 acca! Thank you Mr Walsh.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 15, 2016)

tsped83 said:



			Â£200+ for me off a Â£5 acca! Thank you Mr Walsh.
		
Click to expand...

Nice!!! Who else you have in it then? Douvan, Vroum, AP and ?? Altior?


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 15, 2016)

tsped83 said:



			Â£200+ for me off a Â£5 acca! Thank you Mr Walsh.
		
Click to expand...

Assume you had some 'non-Walsh' help in your acca given the prices of his winning rides!


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			Nice!!! Who else you have in it then? Douvan, Vroum, AP and ?? Altior?
		
Click to expand...

Correct.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 15, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I'm not going this year but it's my favourite week of the sporting calender.

Douvan is a beast and I think the Champion Hurdle is a very ordinary one this year.

*I've backed the JP plot horse in the big handicap* and I'll be backing Douvan, Annie Power and Yorkhill today  as I'm not too confident Min runs in the supreme.

My banker of the week is  More Of That in the RSA.
		
Click to expand...

And it duly oblige's BOOOOOOOMMMM!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 15, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Today's bets are;

Min -single 

Min/Douvan -double

Min/Douvan/TNO -treble

MTOY -single 

VVM - single

Out Sam -single

Minella Rocco - single

I also fancy Ballychorus and Double Shuffle in the last two respectively.

Let's hope between us we can win a good few
 Â£Â£Â£Â£

Happy punting
		
Click to expand...

It started off as a car crash but two winners have seen me in good profit with the lucky last to come.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 15, 2016)

fundy said:



			she had them all going too fast too soon for their liking, made it a very tough 2m, managed to limit my losses IR but very impressive performance
		
Click to expand...

I didn't think she had the cruising speed to win a CH tbh. A great performance though. The odds were too short for me to punt but looking back its a great price.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 15, 2016)

Not the greatest day for me today, any thoughts for tomorrow?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 15, 2016)

peterlav said:



			Not the greatest day for me today, any thoughts for tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

More of that and Un De Sceaux double pays about 4/1.

I fancy Yorkhill big time aswell but Yanworth hosed up here last time.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 15, 2016)

Having a little Trixie on Yorkhill, More of That, Josies Orders 

E/w sgl on Rock The Kasbah & Felix Yonger

Just looking for one in 4.50 for my Placepot


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 16, 2016)

More of That, Un De Sceaux and one other in a treble for me. Tempted by Yorkhill but still on the fence


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 16, 2016)

Off to play Royal Wimbledon today so my darts are as follows....

1.30 Cheltenham: Neptune Novices Hurdle
Yanworth - Win

2.10 Cheltenham: RSA Chase
More Of That - Win

2.50 Cheltenham: Coral Cup
Blazer - EW
Hunters Hoof - EW
Brother Tedd - EW

3.30 Cheltenham: Champion Chase
Felix Yonger - EW
Felix Yonger - Win w/out FAV
God's Own - EW
God's OWn - Win w/out the FAV

4.10 Cheltenham: Cross Country Chase
Josies Orders - Win

4.50 Cheltenham: Fred Winter
Diego Du Charmil - Win
Messire Des Obeaux - EW


----------



## philly169 (Mar 16, 2016)

Day 2 for me

Un de sceaux, more of that & yanworth

Un de sceaux & yanworth

Sprinter sacre e/w

Augusta Kate


----------



## Rooter (Mar 16, 2016)

Predict the places on the gold cup to win 250k.. https://www.timico250.co.uk/


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 16, 2016)

Today's guesses...

Yanworth
More of that
Un de sceaux
Blood cotill

Lucky 15


----------



## Rooter (Mar 16, 2016)

Gotta be Yanworth in the first no? have a cheeky e/w on It's a Freebie too. odds are dropping rapidly now too, welsh shadow getting a lot of support now too, was over 50/1 this morning!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2016)

I ended up doing Yorkhill so I've just whacked the winnings on More Of That.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 16, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I ended up doing Yorkhill so I've just whacked the winnings on More Of That.
		
Click to expand...

well didnt see that coming! Had picked 3 i fancied in that race, ended up backing vyta du roc, meh. didn't think blaklion had a chance! just proves i know nothing!!

Rock the Kasbah for me in the next.


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2016)

Rooter said:



			well didnt see that coming! Had picked 3 i fancied in that race, ended up backing vyta du roc, meh. didn't think blaklion had a chance! just proves i know nothing!!

Rock the Kasbah for me in the next.
		
Click to expand...

so nearly got it right, backed 2 horses (one at 20+), both went odds on, neither won 

arbre de vie for me then sprinter sacre in the big race


----------



## Rooter (Mar 16, 2016)

Positive market for rock the kasbah! cmon baby! i got kids shoes to buy! (thats a joke before anyone lectures me about gambling)


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 16, 2016)

Had more of that each way.   Is that still alive with 3rd?   #noob


----------



## Rooter (Mar 16, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Had more of that each way.   Is that still alive with 3rd?   #noob
		
Click to expand...

yes, should be fine. you will get roughly 1.3 x your stake. so you did say 10 each way (20 bet) you will get 13 quid back. so not a complete loss.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 16, 2016)

Did a treble.  Just want to keep it lit. 

Thanks


----------



## Rooter (Mar 16, 2016)

garyinderry said:



			Did a treble.  Just want to keep it lit. 

Thanks 

Click to expand...

cool, so the whole treble will now only be a place treble. Good luck! Who else you got in it?


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 16, 2016)

Bate already.  Rock the kasbah sunk.


----------



## fundy (Mar 16, 2016)

welcome back Sprinter Sacre


----------



## Rooter (Mar 16, 2016)

Anyone know where i can buy some hindsight? talked myself out of backing 3 winners today..


----------



## RustyTom (Mar 16, 2016)

Had Â£9 on any currency, my only winner today but puts me  70odd up so I got some fuel for tomorrow now.

Shame rivage d'or was so poor, a place would have been Â£95 and a win would have been Â£850


----------



## philly169 (Mar 16, 2016)

lost a few quid at the start of the day but used a free bet on sprinter sacre which had put me back to being up. Got a free bet on Augusta Kate for the final race.


----------



## Scott W (Mar 16, 2016)

Shocking day after good one yesterday...even had 12/1 on Un De Sceaux (deal on Bet Fair) ...day of 2nd's


----------



## Bazzatron (Mar 16, 2016)

Brutal for me today, but the sight of Sprinter Sacre winning was wonderful, even though I was on UDS.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 16, 2016)

Another one who had a stinker of a day and tomorrow's card looks really tough! 2 really short Mullins horses and the rest looks a bit of a lottery! 

A couple I might punt on are missed approach in the 2:10 and Bloody Mary in the 4:50.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 16, 2016)

Had 4 winners, 2 seconds, 1 third from 10 selections over first 2 days, because of perms, not a penny back yet!!!


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 16, 2016)

Struck out today on my double. UDS and More Of That.

Last bet for the festival is a double with Thistlecrack tomorrow and Djakadam in the Gold cup. 5 gets you 50!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 16, 2016)

Car crash day today, I had the 1st winner then seconditis begun. I had Diego Du Charmil in a treble with More of That and UDS and didn't back it as a single. What a knob.

Anyway, onto tomorrow these 3 Thistlecrack, Vautour and Limini oblige for a nice 6/1 treble.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2016)

Sad news that No More Heroes had to put down last night. Bet on to today! Its going to be a belter!


----------



## philly169 (Mar 17, 2016)

what are everyones thoughts today


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2016)

philly169 said:



			what are everyones thoughts today
		
Click to expand...

I'm told you have to lump the house on Spirit of John in the 4.10


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2016)

today looks really tough to me, not about much so just a small L15 on  Garde La Victoire, Thistlecrack, Johns Spirit and Cause of Causes


----------



## RustyTom (Mar 17, 2016)

William Hill had a promo. Get vautor @ 5/1 Â£10 max new customers only. So signed up in my partners name and went to put it on, but aparently I missed the cut off time so went in the casino with the Â£10 and won Â£120! 

Sweet.


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 17, 2016)

A huge amount of aftertiming as I hadn't realised the time (and didn't see the race) however Black Hercules gets me off to a winning start today!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2016)

road2ruin said:



			A huge amount of aftertiming as I hadn't realised the time (and didn't see the race) however Black Hercules gets me off to a winning start today!
		
Click to expand...

I had Bristol.. Seconditis has started early today for me..


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 17, 2016)

Bad luck!

My couple for the next are Our Kaempfer (Win) and Arpege Dalene (EW)


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2016)

Missed approach and un ace e/w for me.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 17, 2016)

Black Hurc just won me back everything i've put on today. Just put a cheeky e/w on Cup Final (paying 5 places)


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2016)

I done Black Hercules and also I've done Alperge D arlene and upswing in singles.

Thistlecrack, Limini and Vautour for tonight's beer tokens.


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 17, 2016)

Vautour with a saver on Al Ferof

Also big double with Vautour and Thistlecrack


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2016)

that was impressive, how it kicked on just after the turn when ruby gave him a touch more reigns! You can see why it was evens!


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2016)

Easiest winner I've seen so far. Didn't even have to try.


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 17, 2016)

Another impressive winner. 

Will be interesting to see how short Limini now goes off in the 4:50......


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2016)

What a performance that was from Thistlecrack, superb.

Just waiting on Lmini for the treble.


----------



## peterlav (Mar 17, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Anyway, onto tomorrow these 3 Thistlecrack, Vautour and Limini oblige for a nice 6/1 treble.
		
Click to expand...

My only bet today was this treble, keeping everything crossed!!!!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2016)

road2ruin said:



			Another impressive winner. 

Will be interesting to see how short Limini now goes off in the 4:50......
		
Click to expand...

It's amazing they let Vautour go off even money.


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2016)

peterlav said:



			My only bet today was this treble, keeping everything crossed!!!!
		
Click to expand...

So am i mate.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 17, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			What a performance that was from Thistlecrack, superb.

Just waiting on Lmini for the treble.
		
Click to expand...

should be a banker Stu, Mullins was talking earlier in the week that Limini was his 'dead cert' (Cant remember the term he used)

Could really do with Johns Spirit coming in, but full spirit looks a decent challenger!! Going to be a good race!


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2016)

Rooter said:



			should be a banker Stu, Mullins was talking earlier in the week that Limini was his 'dead cert' (Cant remember the term he used)

Could really do with Johns Spirit coming in, but full spirit looks a decent challenger!! Going to be a good race!
		
Click to expand...


I don't like it when the trainer says stuff like this, as it usually ends in tears.

I've backed salubrious in the next.


----------



## road2ruin (Mar 17, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			I don't like it when the trainer says stuff like this, as it usually ends in tears.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, always seems to put the kiss of death on things!


----------



## peterlav (Mar 17, 2016)

Finally got a bet in!!!!
3 days, 13 selections
7 winners
2 seconds 
1 third
To be the grand total of Â£55 in profit (sure that will disappear tomorrow!!!)


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 17, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Car crash day today, I had the 1st winner then seconditis begun. I had Diego Du Charmil in a treble with More of That and UDS and didn't back it as a single. What a knob.

Anyway, onto tomorrow these 3 Thistlecrack, Vautour and Limini oblige for a nice 6/1 treble.
		
Click to expand...


You won't see a better 6/1 shot than those :whoo:

The champagne is on ice until we beat those other  lot tonight.

I'm off the match now so I'll post my picks up tomorrow morning , toodle pip :thup:


----------



## peterlav (Mar 17, 2016)

Picked mine for tomorrow:
1.30 Zubayr
2.10 Blue Hell
2.50 Barters Hill
3.30 Don Cossack
4.50 Qualando

Zubayr & Don Cossack main 2 bets
Small e/w perms on other 3


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2016)

Gone for Don Poil and Djakadam in the Gold Cup 

Wife is Â£200 quid up from today


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2016)

Would love to see Pendleton win the Foxhunters. It won't happen but I'd love to see it


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Gone for Don Poil and Djakadam in the Gold Cup 

Wife is Â£200 quid up from today
		
Click to expand...

think wed rather know what your mrs is backing tomorrow


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Would love to see Pendleton win the Foxhunters. It won't happen but I'd love to see it
		
Click to expand...

would probably be the least popular winner possible in the horse racing world!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2016)

fundy said:



			think wed rather know what your mrs is backing tomorrow 

Click to expand...

She has gone Don Poli in the Gold Cup 

Not sure about the rest mate - think she had a good treble today with Vatour , Thistlecrack ( will be our bet for the King George and next years Gold Cup ) and Limini.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2016)

fundy said:



			would probably be the least popular winner possible in the horse racing world!
		
Click to expand...

Arguably but as a sporting achievement it'll be something special


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2016)

fundy said:



			would probably be the least popular winner possible in the horse racing world!
		
Click to expand...

I thought that as well but McCoy on 5live was praising her and the good press and attention she has brought to the sport over the year 

A few rumblings that she hasn't earned the rides properly 

A good result all round would be her getting round safely and possibly picking up a place


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2016)

Like it or not she's done loads in the last twelve months to raise the NH profile


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			She has gone Don Poli in the Gold Cup 

Not sure about the rest mate - think she had a good treble today with Vatour , Thistlecrack ( will be our bet for the King George and next years Gold Cup ) and Limini.
		
Click to expand...

vautour wins next years gold cup


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2016)

fundy said:



			vautour wins next years gold cup 

Click to expand...

Possibility of being a peach of a race - did you see how easy it was for Thistlecrack to accelerate ? He is stocky but very powerful.


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Arguably but as a sporting achievement it'll be something special
		
Click to expand...

really? what being sat on one of if not the best horse and given a chances others could only dream of



Liverpoolphil said:



			I thought that as well but McCoy on 5live was praising her and the good press and attention she has brought to the sport over the year 

A few rumblings that she hasn't earned the rides properly 

A good result all round would be her getting round safely and possibly picking up a place
		
Click to expand...

theres more than a few rumblings within the horse racing world, talk to any of the wannabe jockeys who have been riding out for years at 5am, mucking out etc working to get the odd ride here and there earning pennies and then someone gets paid an extortionate amount of money to fulfill their dream, riding at the cheltenham festival, despite clearly not being good enough all because they were good on a bike



HomerJSimpson said:



			Like it or not she's done loads in the last twelve months to raise the NH profile
		
Click to expand...

has she? plenty think its all been an expensive embarassment for the sport


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2016)

no backed it at 5/4 but not seen it yet, have it recorded to watch after the football and the golf lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2016)

fundy said:



			no backed it at 5/4 but not seen it yet, have it recorded to watch after the football and the golf lol
		
Click to expand...

It's an impressive performance


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2016)

fundy said:



			really? what being sat on one of if not the best horse and given a chances others could only dream of



theres more than a few rumblings within the horse racing world, talk to any of the wannabe jockeys who have been riding out for years at 5am, mucking out etc working to get the odd ride here and there earning pennies and then someone gets paid an extortionate amount of money to fulfill their dream, riding at the cheltenham festival, despite clearly not being good enough all because they were good on a bike



has she? plenty think its all been an expensive embarassment for the sport
		
Click to expand...

I see it both ways and can see how the apprentices have the arse ache big time and totally get that. However for the column inches and TV coverage, especially in the last few weeks, like it or not she's raised the profile of NH racing. I kind of hope a) she and the horse get round safely and b) she calls it a day and doesn't pursue it any further


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 17, 2016)

fundy said:



			really? what being sat on one of if not the best horse and given a chances others could only dream of



theres more than a few rumblings within the horse racing world, talk to any of the wannabe jockeys who have been riding out for years at 5am, mucking out etc working to get the odd ride here and there earning pennies and then someone gets paid an extortionate amount of money to fulfill their dream, riding at the cheltenham festival, despite clearly not being good enough all because they were good on a bike



has she? plenty think its all been an expensive embarassment for the sport
		
Click to expand...

The reaction within the sport is very much mixed - a lot not too pleased and believe it to be a gimmick but certainly spoken to a few when at races with the wife that it has had a positive effect on the sport.


----------



## fundy (Mar 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The reaction within the sport is very much mixed - a lot not too pleased and believe it to be a gimmick but certainly spoken to a few when at races with the wife that it has had a positive effect on the sport.
		
Click to expand...

only heard the negative, not heard one person from the yards etc positive about her. I wish her luck because shes braver than I am to ride in that sort of race with her lack of experience, I also think she will need a lot more than luck tomorrow!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2016)

fundy said:



			only heard the negative, not heard one person from the yards etc positive about her. I wish her luck because shes braver than I am to ride in that sort of race with her lack of experience, I also think she will need a lot more than luck tomorrow!
		
Click to expand...

I can see why there would be mutterings and dissent in the yards. Bit like anyone coming in and taking a ride/position away from someone that has worked so hard for the chance.


----------



## RustyTom (Mar 17, 2016)

Good day for me, started the week with Â£50, just placed all my bets for tomorrow and still have Â£245 in the betting account!


----------



## Val (Mar 17, 2016)

Hope VP romps it, good on her


----------



## Big D 88 (Mar 18, 2016)

Well done all those on the mullins horses/ thistlecrack yesterday. Today's all about Cue Card for me. Owes me absolutely nothing due to past festival successes and his dominance this season. 

With regards the VP scenario.  I hope to God she gets herself and more importantly imo PDP round safe as those who aren't into  racing (and opposed this PR stint) will feast upon it.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 18, 2016)

not sur where to put my money today


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2016)

philly169 said:



			not sur where to put my money today
		
Click to expand...

in your pocket if thats what you are thinking!!


----------



## Chrisb83 (Mar 18, 2016)

Done a double on gangster and cue card, could do for it to come in else it's being an expensive week


----------



## philly169 (Mar 18, 2016)

ive done a special on VP to complete the course.. and a couple of small acca's


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

Just done a EW on cue card as well


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2016)

philly169 said:



			ive done a special on VP to complete the course.. and a couple of small acca's
		
Click to expand...

What odds was she? Not convinced she will. This is a big step up even from what she's achieved to date


----------



## tsped83 (Mar 18, 2016)

Djakadam in the GC will net be Â£50 after Thistlecrack won yesterday. Come on Ruby!


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What odds was she? Not convinced she will. This is a big step up even from what she's achieved to date
		
Click to expand...

20/1 currently. was 25/1 this morning so some support for her. probably based on it being a ruddy good horse.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

Rooter said:



			20/1 currently. was 25/1 this morning so some support for her. probably based on it being a ruddy good horse.
		
Click to expand...

She has been given some very favourable rides so far


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			She has been given some very favourable rides so far
		
Click to expand...

What about the horses?! Baduum tish!


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2016)

Rooter said:



			20/1 currently. was 25/1 this morning so some support for her. probably based on it being a ruddy good horse.
		
Click to expand...

it is, albeit clearly held by the fav on their aintree form, hard to see why it would overturn that especially with a substandard jockey on board


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What odds was she? Not convinced she will. This is a big step up even from what she's achieved to date
		
Click to expand...

was some 6/4 to complete about that i saw earlier


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

Great win for Adian's son - got a big future ahead


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2016)

fundy said:



			it is, albeit clearly held by the fav on their aintree form, hard to see why it would overturn that especially with a substandard jockey on board
		
Click to expand...

its got two hopes..


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2016)

Superb Story! Boom! 3rd and a 1st on my e/w L15 so far..

And a place for wait for me..


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2016)

Poor Long Dog, doesnt look too good. ruined my acca too.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

Thankfully Cue Card was up and running 

Shame as he was looking strong and made a good move but maybe the fence came onto him quickly 

Don Cossak good winner but looked a bit ragged towards the end


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

That's pretty good from Pendalton - solid 5th and could have been better 

Quality from Carberry


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That's pretty good from Pendalton - solid 5th and could have been better
		
Click to expand...

She looked lucky to stay on and finish the race from my laptop. all over the place jumping, but fair play to her for a credible finish.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

Rooter said:



			She looked lucky to stay on and finish the race from my laptop. all over the place jumping, but fair play to her for a credible finish.
		
Click to expand...

That could be said for a number of jockeys this week - Geratey has spent a lot of times on his ass. She finished strongly and another furlong could have seen her placed


----------



## fundy (Mar 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That could be said for a number of jockeys this week - Geratey has spent a lot of times on his ass. *She finished strongly and another furlong could have seen her placed*

Click to expand...

I think its fair to say the horse finished strongly, she barely moved a muscle in the last 2f, any attempt to drive the horse out and it places if not wins as those in front were going up and down on the spot

but still, well done for staying on


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 18, 2016)

fundy said:



			I think its fair to say the horse finished strongly, she barely moved a muscle in the last 2f, any attempt to drive the horse out and it places if not wins as those in front were going up and down on the spot

but still, well done for staying on
		
Click to expand...

Bit unfair on her tbh. A lot of expirenced jockeys have struggled this week so maybe it's time to give her a bit of credit as its deserved.


----------



## RustyTom (Mar 18, 2016)

Shocking day for me today, placed in the first and that's all I've had. Still Â£80 up for the week so that's a few new shirts. Happy days.


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2016)

fundy said:



			I think its fair to say the horse finished strongly, she barely moved a muscle in the last 2f, any attempt to drive the horse out and it places if not wins as those in front were going up and down on the spot

but still, well done for staying on
		
Click to expand...

I saw her move, it was a kind of wobbly "whoooa bugger" kind of motion every time the horse landed.


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 18, 2016)

Well done Victoria Pendleton absolute fantastic achievement.

I believe she played it rather safe and possibly a stronger ride would have seen her place or even win,however it looked like she had the horse nice and relaxed and maybe that helped him finish strongly,maybe if she had gone off faster she could have tired the horse out a little more.

I say well done and congrats on a good ride.

Nina is just the best women jockey ever.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 18, 2016)

Not a great week, but happy enough, Â£50.00 profit, Trump Beer tokensðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## Rooter (Mar 18, 2016)

4 winners today and i'm still down! LOL


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 18, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Well done Victoria Pendleton absolute fantastic achievement.

I believe she played it rather safe and possibly a stronger ride would have seen her place or even win,however it looked like she had the horse nice and relaxed and maybe that helped him finish strongly,maybe if she had gone off faster she could have tired the horse out a little more.

I say well done and congrats on a good ride.

Nina is just the best women jockey ever.
		
Click to expand...

A very fair assumption and she did well to get round and maybe with hindsight could have ridden it harder in the last few furlongs but she's still hugely inexperienced and if she decided to pursue this further it's something she'd get better at. What a performance by Nina Carberry though.


----------

